# Vids: My Young IPO Female



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi I'm a new member so I thought I'd show a vid of me and my young female doing some Obedience and Protection Training. She's the first dog I've trained in IPO from a puppy (we bred her ourselves) and she's nearly ready for her BH. Her dad, Vongalanberg Kai Kkl. 1 IPO 3 AD, who is trained by my dad, Travis Foster, is the first British GSD to get into the Top 10 Rankings at the WUSV IPO World Championships with 7th place this year, so I have high hopes for her!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

VERY VERY nice obedience. Love the about turns. Heck she looks good everywhere. Nice female! You will do well with her.

Very interesting way to end a dog training video.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very, very nice with the training and with the piano. :thumbup:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Very nice! And the dog was wonderful, too !
Sheilah


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

She looks great.. Best of luck when you two hit the trial fields!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful.
I wish I knew how to train like that.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Gorgeous, nice, correct obedience on this dog. I am so hoping that my current young male will have this heel position. Nice female!! You should do very well with her.


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

Unbelievable!!! Truly amazing!!! I hope Hero will get some training so he can have that fabulous obedience.
Excellent??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome dog!! Good luck with her!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Super nice!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the sleeve on the piano!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I LOVE her!!!! She looks so focused yet HAPPY while she works with you. LOVE!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

lately I am more into french horns than pianos


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love it! Another video to motivate me...outside we go to train!


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Vislor,

Very impressive video, and a top performance! Your young Female GSD is sharp and quick in response. Now I do not know what I am looking at to comment or judge performance in a competition, but I would be very pleased to have a Shepherd that good and quick...

I gather IPO and SchH are pretty much the same. From looking at your GSD in performance, with that temperment and hackles up fearlessness, I am encouraged to go this direction as a discipline/activity for my new dog. In my inexperienced eye, it would seem to me that a dog that good could progress to a general bite suit instead of the targeted competition arm offered, if someone wanted to go to personal protection. In the arm hold, a couple of dogs in Australia have been lost holding an Attacker with a knife, sadly.. 

For my use, not just sport, this looks like a great step to the full suit training... Vislor, I admit I know nothing of this sport, but have ten years with two GSDs, and to my eye you have Star there!!! Great job of training Her, very verry impressive for a young female GSD... You should be very proud of Her...


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

very nice, Ashley! 

I love following your videos, Tilly is looking great!!


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

lone Ranger said:


> Vislor,
> 
> Very impressive video, and a top performance! Your young Female GSD is sharp and quick in response. Now I do not know what I am looking at to comment or judge performance in a competition, but I would be very pleased to have a Shepherd that good and quick...
> 
> ...


IPO is the new name for Schutzhund so yeah they are exactly the same thing though its gonna take a long time for me to get used to it :crazy: 

We will try her on a bite suit when she's a bit older. Whilst she's young we're just concentrating on developing her prey drive, which is very low compared to her natural defence drive. Balancing the drives is hard work!


----------

